# biscuit cutter?



## dal (Feb 8, 2009)

Good day, I just ordered my first router (Mak RF1101) with the idea of using it to cut some slots for biscuits. I am using 3/4inch plywood to make a bench seat. I have been joining plywood with dowels but biscuits make more sense to me. Any suggestions on sources for router bits that will do this? Also tips on doing this safely? 
I have a table saw but no router table yet........


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi,

MLCS, ebay just to list a few sources. If you don't mind my asking, why not use a T&G bit for your 3/4" ply?


----------



## Ralph Barker (Dec 15, 2008)

I tried making a biscuit cutter on the lathe once, but it tended to smoosh the dough. 

Although you can cut biscuit slots using a slot cutting bit on the router table (or, hand-held router for that matter) , you may find a purpose-built tool (aka plate joiner) to be more convenient, since they have markings for cutting just the right slot for each size of biscuit


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Greetings Barnard and welcome. Let me know how it works out, might do it myself.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Guys

I have one of the HF biscuit cutter.plus others and the HF one works OK,, it's only 40.oo bucks the norm you can also use just the blade on the router table ,made just for the biscuits..  it's only 6.oo bucks....

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38648

http://search.harborfreight.com/cpisearch/web/search.do?keyword=plate+joiner&Submit=Go

http://www.harborfreight.com/cpi/ctaf/displayitem.taf?Itemnumber=38851

========


----------



## dal (Feb 8, 2009)

Hallo Hamlin, I was unaware of T&G cutters- can you recommend a source? I decided that a router would be more versatile than a biscuit joiner- trying to cut expenses. I have some other projects in mind like a jewelry box............


----------



## Bruceh (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi Barnard,

I love using biscuits and have both a portable biscuit cutter and a router slot cutting bit which I use in a router table. I actually use the cutter in the router table more than the hand held.

I clamp a piece of masonite to the router fence that the cutter has made a slot in and have cut bisuits in the ends of 3/4 inch thick by 1 1/2 inch wide material. The masonite keeps the narrow wood from getting caught between my 2 fence pieces.

In this configuation I have a lot more control of the width/depth of cut than my hand held will give me.

I have not tried biscuit in plywood. One thing to remember is that biscuits swell and there are times that you may need to sand the swelling flat. If swelling occurs in plywood, the sanding flat could be a problem.

Any ways good luck
Bruce


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

dal said:


> Hallo Hamlin, I was unaware of T&G cutters- can you recommend a source? I decided that a router would be more versatile than a biscuit joiner- trying to cut expenses. I have some other projects in mind like a jewelry box............



Hi dal,

Again, MLCS or ebay. Bobj3 goes to a certain seller on ebay for many of his bits. I'm sure he'd be willing to provide that info. Just PM him. The one's I have are from Grizzly.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi dal

Here's a great set 
http://cgi.ebay.com/11pc-1-4-Shank-...50386QQcmdZViewItemQQ_trksidZp1742.m153.l1262

It can used in many ways,biscuits,T & G, it also comes with a 5.2mm slot cutter that is just the right size for 1/4" plywood plus it comes with a 3/8" wide cutter not the norm for most t & g sets..

========


----------

